# Changing Couplers



## Steamer Bill (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello all,
My Accucraft Forney came with link and pin couplers.

Has anybody out there converted this engine to use knuckle style couplers on the rear? 


I think I may be interested in pulling stock that has knuckle style couplers without making a transition car.


It seems preference would be for Kadee couplers.

Whatever you can tell me will be appreciated.

Thanks in Advance,
Bill in Cypress, Texas


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Some people take a Kadee coupler, mill down the end and insert a brass tube for strength and then use that as an adapter for your knuckle cars. I'm sure someone will post a picture. The one I saw was made by Norm Saley.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

For my Wuhu Porter, I scavenged a plastic knuckle coupler from my spare parts box (I think it was either USA Trains or Aristo), cut down the shank to about a 1/4" nub, then filed down the thickness so that it fits snugly into the link-and-pin pocket, and drilled a hole through it so it can be secured in place by the pin.


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Accucraft makes some little flat cars and some iron ore cars. I love mine, but their coupler height is a bit higher than the Forney's. I don't have them close by to look at, but I think they're as much as 1/4" off.
I took one of the metal links, heated it up with a torch, and bend it into an S shape to make the connection a bit easier.


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

For my 3 Cylinder shay I used a modified USA-Trains knuckle, simply mounted in the Accucraft fixtures (using the supplied pins). They work great! I think a lot of logging railroads did this for the convenience of having both options. 

Course in NH we also had these beauties: http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/lBpRKjuXvsUqYu2UAkvNxg?feat=directlink 
A knuckle that can also be used for link and pin!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Early Janey couplers were slotted for links ....hmmmmm the first 'crossover'? 

John


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

You didn't say what kind of couplers you have on your other equipment, if your going to eventually convert to a standard type coupler, the Kadee coupler is a good choice, as to your Forney look at Kadee's http://www.kadee.com/htmbord/type_e_gcouplers.htm particularly #904 and #901 although they wont self center they should be easy to rework.


----------



## mack505 (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the link. It's OT for this thread, but I can see a few applications in my fleet for the 916/1916. Never knew about that one.


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

You can play around with Kadee couplers for this type of install easily enough... It's just file and drill work. It might not support as much train as an untouched Kadee but then, how often are you going to pull 50 cars with your steamer?  

I also did a quick coupler for my Ruby's rear coupler which is very similar, only drilled out big enough for the stock pin. 

Trot, the quick-to-work, fox...


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

For Kadees, check out the new 900-series with a prototype shape. Not all of the usual shank configurations are out yet, but there is one available now with a long, slender shank to be cut and drilled for installations such as being discussed here. Their website gives the details. 

Larry


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Sorry computer playing tricks on me...wrong post 
Bubba


----------

